# looking for work Bolingbrook,naperville,IL



## mark28 (Nov 20, 2009)

I am looking to work for this season i got a 2000 F350 with 72xxx and Meyer blade 8.5 i am located at Bolingbrook il.. commercial insurance on the truck..let me know 630 706 1797 pictures of the truck below..

MARK,
630-706-1797

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/pts/1490548341.html


----------



## IGETPLOWED (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah fernwood!


----------



## mark28 (Nov 20, 2009)

what do you mean fernwood?


----------



## MyPlowTruck (Nov 25, 2009)

*you*

Did you find anything yet??

Stuart


----------



## mark28 (Nov 20, 2009)

there is a small job offered but no commitment yet.. do you got job for me? please let me know


----------

